# Favorite dog shampoo



## katherinesummer (Jun 27, 2012)

What's yours? Do you use regular person shampoo or a dog shampoo?
Are there any that you recommend avoiding?


----------



## MyMuttRocks (Jan 12, 2012)

The day we brought Stella home at 6 weeks old, my husband bought Johnson & Johnson's no more tears for her. That is what I have been using (still on the first bottle since she is only 7 months old and doesn't need baths often), but with my other dogs in the past I always used suave. I like several of their scents and it's cheap.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

We use dog shampoo. I like Earthbath. I was told once by a vet not to use people shampoo because dogs and people have very different skin PH - not sure if that's true, but something to think about.


----------



## katherinesummer (Jun 27, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried hot oil in lieu of shampoo? When I had short hair, I used Queen Helene Jojoba hot oil treatment. 
http://www.queenhelene.com/haircare_product_detail.php?id=17

Now that my hair is long again it leaves it greasy. I'm guessing that it might not be great for dogs with long hair or curls. But for some reason when it was short it was the BEST shampoo/conditioner, and it was great on my scalp. It rinsed clean and took the dirt with it while leaving oils on my scalp. Seems like this might be just the thing for dogs. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I used to use baby shampoo until I read about this last year ....

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-204_162-20128253/group-johnsons-baby-shampoo-a-cancer-risk/

I do not know if anything has changed? I now use Mane N Tail Shampoo.


----------



## MishaMeesh (Jun 28, 2012)

I just use baby shampoo that's lavender scented! I love the scent. <3 I'm probably going to get a different brand once my puppy gets older, though.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Earthbath (tea tree oil and aloe vera formula) or baby shampoo.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I use Hartz Soothing Botanicals. I bought it in a pinch at Wal-Mart once and it turned out to be a really nice shampoo. The one I use has chamomile and aloe. It doesn't dry out her fur like most cheap shampoos and it leaves it really soft and shiny. Can't say I love Hartz as a brand but it's a good cheap buy.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I Use Fresh n' Clean "Fresh scent". I wont use a shampoo made for humans on my dogs.


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

My sister in law purchased some shampoo at a groomer's show from Nature's Specialties called Plum Silky. It's a bit expensive, but it's SUPER concentrated so a bottle lasts forever and it's the only shampoo I've ever used that my mom, who is extremely sensitive to smells, has said doesn't smell like dog mixed with shampoo.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

My friend who shows her Irish Setter swears by Nature's Specialties. Her dog's coat is amazing. I typically use Chris Christensen's Day to Day shampoo and conditioner for my dogs. http://www.chrissystems.com/ I also have Isle of Dogs shampoo and conditioner but it is ridiculously expensive that I am not sure if I will get it again. http://www.iodogs.com/c-2-shampoos.aspx It does dilute but still it's hard to justify $45 shampoo for the pooches when I buy $4 shampoo for myself. I am thinking the next time I get shampoo, I am going to try the Nature's Speciality.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well for my white dogs, I use a whitening shampoo made for horses but can be used on dogs, it's called Vetrolin I believe, you can get it at Tractor Supply. 

I have used other whitening shampoos, but this was pretty inexpensive for the amount you get. 

I have used IODs shampoos but yeah they are really expensive, but I love the smell of their primrose line. 

And yes I have used human shampoos on my dogs, diluted of course, never really had a problem with them. 

My sister uses mane and tail and swears by that, I haven't tried it yet, but I might.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Vinegar.
Works great on fleas (I don't have a problem with them, but Conker does get them from other dogs every now and then) and leaves the coat smelling fresh and feeling soft. I will on occasion use an actual shampoo if one of the dogs is uber dirty/stinky, usually a kids shampoo, but that rarely happens. I don't even use shampoo myself. My hair is in much better shape without it.

Baking soda is good for a dry-bath. Rub some in, fluff it out, then give a good brushing and you're done!


----------



## katherinesummer (Jun 27, 2012)

One of my students is a hairdresser and suggested this product for me since I don't like to wash my hair daily. It's a dusting powder from Lush. You put it on and then brush it through. It smells nice but subtle and not overwhelming.
http://www.lushusa.com/Silky-Underwear-Dusting-Powder/00305,en_US,pd.html?start=1&q=dusting powder

Yesterday Kettle got into something gross, so I wiped her down with a rag and then used it on her the same way that I do on myself.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

katherinesummer said:


> One of my students is a hairdresser and suggested this product for me since I don't like to wash my hair daily. It's a dusting powder from Lush. You put it on and then brush it through. It smells nice but subtle and not overwhelming.
> http://www.lushusa.com/Silky-Underwear-Dusting-Powder/00305,en_US,pd.html?start=1&q=dusting powder
> 
> Yesterday Kettle got into something gross, so I wiped her down with a rag and then used it on her the same way that I do on myself.


I like Lush products, but setting foot in the store gives me an instant headache. I can't imagine using an $11 overly fragranced body powder on my dog. To each her own I suppose...


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

i've been using the Top Paw Gentle & Tearless Puppy Shampoo "Vanilla Milk and Honey". the smell is subtle and sweet, and it makes your puppy smell so clean! It also works into a nice lather and rinses easily. Leaves the hair pretty soft, and does an excellent job getting the dirt out  

Cheap too! It lasted me a year now, and I still have 1/3 of the bottle left


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

kafkabeetle said:


> I use Hartz Soothing Botanicals. I bought it in a pinch at Wal-Mart once and it turned out to be a really nice shampoo. The one I use has chamomile and aloe. It doesn't dry out her fur like most cheap shampoos and it leaves it really soft and shiny. Can't say I love Hartz as a brand but it's a good cheap buy.


I bought some of this the other day ... and it is really nice! Left Eddee soft and shiny!  I normally do not purchase any of their products .... but I must say I am impressed with this particular one.


----------

